# Luke 1:80



## Scott Shahan (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know when John the Baptist went into the wilderness? How old was he when he went into the wilderness? And how long was he in the wilderness? Did his family live in the wilderness with him? All I see the scripture saying is that he was in the wilderness...... 

*Luke 1:80 And the child grew and became strong in spirit, and he was in the wilderness until the day of his public appearance to Israel.*

Thanks,
Scott


----------

